# New version Recruiting Web site



## drfhoule (13 Sep 2006)

The new version of the CF Recruiting Web site is now live at a new address:
http://www.forces.ca
Check it out, and use the survey section of the site (under Contact Us) to express your opinion.
It's a work in progress since CFRG Multimedia Services were given only 2 weeks to redesign the site, but I daresay we've done a very good job so far.


----------



## drfhoule (13 Sep 2006)

We, at CFRG Multimedia Services, appreciate your feedback and don't forget to fill out the site's survey under "Contact Us".  www.forces.ca


----------



## aesop081 (13 Sep 2006)

drfhoule said:
			
		

> We



maybe you should tell us just who the heck is *"WE"*


----------



## Remius (13 Sep 2006)

Well, looking at "WE"'s profile there is an e-mail.  The e-mail indicates multimedia.  They are the people who run the website for the recruiting group.


----------



## kincanucks (13 Sep 2006)

They are good people and work very hard on getting the message out so if you have the time visit the site and leave your comments


----------



## kincanucks (13 Sep 2006)

As a former recruiting Detachment Commander who despised the old site and its ability to confuse applicants I would like to pass on my congratulations on a job well done.  Multimedia has done an excellent job, again.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (13 Sep 2006)

+1

I had a quick look.  It appears very professional, clear and there's something for everyone, including information aimed at spouses.  Well done indeed - it is a huge improvement!


----------



## Gunner (13 Sep 2006)

I'm not so sure.  Why does the soldier have to boot in the door of the house, can't he just knock?


----------



## Remius (13 Sep 2006)

Why knock when he has an Infantry key?

Overall pretty good.  A few innacuracies.  I passed them through your feedback link but I'm sure with all the changes going on these will get sorted out with time.

Fantastic opening video.

Well done multimedia as always.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Sep 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> They are good people and work very hard on getting the message out so if you have the time visit the site and leave your comments



I most certainly will....


----------



## warspite (14 Sep 2006)

It's so beautiful ;D
No really though I do think that this site is a major improvement over the old one. It just grabs the attention...


----------



## Shamrock (14 Sep 2006)

Wow, very well done indeed.  Excellent combination of grit and polish.  

Certainly makes me want to join.


----------



## PViddy (14 Sep 2006)

A huge improvment over the last site.  well done to all.

cheers

PV


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (14 Sep 2006)

Heck of a lot better.  Well done, its a much better "first impression" to the people who (and who doesn't these days?) use the ' Net as a first POC with heck, most everything these days.

Clean look.  I liked it.


----------



## Rice0031 (14 Sep 2006)

Damn, even *I* was "wowed". And I'm not usually wowed by most websites.
And clean(er) navigation, too!
Me likes


----------



## Magravan (14 Sep 2006)

I left feedback as well, but just to cover the bases, the RegForcePay PDF is an old one, from 2003. Otherwise, the site looks awesome, seems more easily navigated than the old one and is just better all around. I'm very pleased with the efforts of the group who made this website.


----------



## geo (14 Sep 2006)

Uhhh....
pay table indicates it's dated 2005.....
why do you say it's from 2003?


----------



## Magravan (14 Sep 2006)

Presumably because they've updated it from the time that I looked at it yesterday to today. Or because you've got it cached somewhere, and it is going from that file instead of the new one. Either way, the PDF that I encouraged my friend to look at yesterday was inaccurate to modern standards.

Edit:

It's still loading as 2003 for me.

http://www.forces.ca/v3/media/pdf/RegularForcePay.pdf
http://www.forces.ca/v3/media/pdf/PrimaryReservePay.pdf

The date on the side of those 2 PDFs are 2005 for you? It still says 2003 on mine. (And I have a copy of the 2005 saved on another computer, which I checked to see if I was going crazy or not)


----------



## LIKELY (14 Sep 2006)

Still is linking to the 03 Pay Guide.


----------



## Magravan (14 Sep 2006)

I -really- love the "Browse all jobs" button. That was a sorely needed addition to those of us who already know what we want, and are just doing further research. If I could vote, I'd give it high marks.

Edit:

I do believe that the issue with the pay rates and the differences seen are that Geo might be using George Wallaces' link, which points to the correct version at the old site. The one that I linked to (and checked), was the one that is linked on the new website itself.

Anyone direly needing said information between now and the time that they update can go by George's link.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Sep 2006)

LIKELY said:
			
		

> Still is linking to the 03 Pay Guide.



Same here.  I would suggest they check their link and perhaps just put it through to the 'regular pages', not archived ones.

Regular  http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/media/pdf/other/RegularForcePay.pdf
Reserve  http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/media/pdf/other/PrimaryReservePay.pdf


----------



## drfhoule (14 Sep 2006)

*Thanks* all for noticing this. The files are being updated. Empty your cache and refresh the page and it should be ok.    We welcome your suggestions and corrections.


----------



## Deleted member 17368 (14 Sep 2006)

Today’s young people are so use to MTV and graphic intense video games that everything needs to roll with the times. If you’re going to make a new recruiting website then the various aspects which appeal to young Canadian audiences should be an influential factor not just the amount of information and functionality. It needs more polish. 

Everything is floating on a white background. 

The "news and events" don't match with "pay & benefits" etc or "featured media + featured jobs". The other sections have either a textured edge or a colored edge and these have white. Sure you want it to pop but a little conformity would be nice.

Clicking on "Education and Training" again plain, stark. get a little graphic behind "Resources". Another Graphic behind "Media".

It may seem like I am being picky but this is the first impression we are giving potential recruits.

Like Bill Cosy said "Don't serve me a steak on a garbage can lid, give me a paper plate" Presentation.

KS


----------



## drfhoule (14 Sep 2006)

Thank you for your comments and my team will agree with you. It IS a work in progress and not all sections have been fully developed yet. Please visit the site every few weeks to see how it is progressing, and do not hesitate to offer more insights - they are appreciated.


----------



## blacktriangle (14 Sep 2006)

Looks pretty darn good...


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Sep 2006)

A few notes:

The splash page anounces this is a Flash site - not every visitor is an 18-year-old with a $2K gaming system, and not every system will support every plugin.  Their grandmothers will be visiting too, to follow links to learn about what little Susie will be doing as a combat engineer.  Where's the low tech version?

"Important Notices" - at least give me a pop-up that shows the subject headings, that way I'll know it's boilerplate legalese that I can skip.

Does the splash page flash show have to play when I reload or return to the page?  How about a "replay" button if it's already in memory?

On the jobs page the button frames for "Reset" and "Search" make it look like they are "forward/go back" style buttons. It may be a nit, but it's the little things that make usability effective.  None of the pull-down menus need the set width, the RESET and SEARCH buttons could be in the same line to the left and right. 

Why cant the drop down menues be the displayed "selected criteria? Why have it showing twice on the page after the search?  

How about "Update" instead of "Search", which has fairly specific usage on the internet.  I was expecting to be able to "Search" the job profiles by entered keywords.

Perhaps the "About us - Duty With Honour" page should actually have something on that topic on the page.  Not everyone will be downloading the megabyte-plus pdf file. (There didn't seem to be a problem planting text on the "Employer of Choice" page.)

Why can't I fly tac hel missions in the Cool Stuff desktop game?


Mike


----------



## geo (14 Sep 2006)

well
at last got chance to browse the site............ decent job by all
very good.............


----------



## Inspir (14 Sep 2006)

sexy  8)


----------



## AIC_2K5 (15 Sep 2006)

http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/v3/engraph/home/home.aspx?bhcp=1

Looks even better than the new DND site!

AIC


----------



## AIC_2K5 (15 Sep 2006)

I just realized that Private Mark Graham is in one of the information videos. 

Under 'About us' - 'Employer of Choice' , then 'Life in the Canadian Forces' video on the right.

AIC


----------



## drfhoule (15 Sep 2006)

That is correct. Chain of command will soon issue directive on this matter.


----------



## luciano (15 Sep 2006)

Its a big improvement over the last site. Much more public friendly.


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Sep 2006)

One thing is sure is that I can't see it from work (on a DIN account)

Max


----------



## Cardstonkid (15 Sep 2006)

Impressive! They should take the music from the flash presentation and put it into the new TV ads. 

Gee, if I hadn't already just put in my application to the Army I would for sure after seeing the recuiting web site!


----------



## looney851 (17 Sep 2006)

AIC_2K5 said:
			
		

> I just realized that Private Mark Graham is in one of the information videos.
> 
> Under 'About us' - 'Employer of Choice' , then 'Life in the Canadian Forces' video on the right.
> 
> AIC


I noticed that as well and i have sent a message to them about it .That video was also on the last version of the site which is when i made comment to the team about it as well


----------



## cameron (17 Sep 2006)

Just checked out the new Canadian Forces recruiting website, very nice, high time the forces get a more agressive looking recruiting website.  It kinda reminds me of the USMC website, one problem though, some of the videos take too long to load, but overall a great site.  To whoever is responsible, great work, keep it up.


----------



## IrishCanuck (17 Sep 2006)

I love the new site. 

It owns face.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (17 Sep 2006)

It looks really good,   excellent layout, both the overall structure looks well thought out and logical but the page layout is clean, organised and pleasing to the eye.  

I do however have one minor point,   I clicked on a few links and they lead me to a non-existant page.  For example: http://www.forces.ca/v3/media/pdf/other/pilot_bodymeasurement_bil.pdf  (It is linked to by http://www.forces.ca/v3/frgraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=32 and http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=32)

Désolé ! Le fichier auquel vous tentez d'accéder n'existe pas. 
Vous serez redirigé dans 5 secondes. Veuillez mettre à jour vos favoris.

Just a thought but I insted of slamming the person to the front of the website how about you simply push them back one page? javascript:history.back()  

Obviously an excellent job has been done here,  I must say I am impressed.


----------



## drfhoule (14 Nov 2006)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> One thing is sure is that I can't see it from work (on a DIN account)
> 
> Max



GOOD NEWS. The html version has been up for a couple of weeks and it seems to be working well. Bottom right of the splash screen, you can click on "version html". "We welcome any feedback on problems you may still be experiencing or suggestions about improvements. Please note that we are not responsible for outdated trade videos nor the online application process. Thanks to all for your input so far from the CFRG Multimedia Services team.


----------

